# Which mice to get...or both?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Today at the pet store (I was there for cat food...), I found an agouti feeder mouse. He looked healthy and inquisitive. I was tempted to get him, but I was headed to my brother's house to eat dinner so I didn't. 
When I looked in the fancy pet mouse section, I found a satin red female that has a litter. The babies (that I could see) were one black and one agouti.

Now I can't decide if I want to get mommy with babies or the feeder buck.

I really want an agouti since all of the mice I have are non-agouti colors and I'm quite fond of agoutis.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends on what you want, if your only after the agouti gene I'd go for the buck as if u take the doe and her babies that is extra space taken up with the mother and black one that u don't need and could use to keep back from the agouti. Also if the baby agouti is a doe u will get less use out of her as u can only breed her so many times where as with the buck he can cover as many does as you want.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

You have a good point.

I got the agouti buck. The baby mouse was female and I was mistaken since I didn't see its full body.... It was a dark colored brindle, not agouti.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Turns out he is very tame.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Always lucky when that happens! I recently got a black tan doe from the feeder bins at the wildlife rehab I volunteer at and she's the nicest mouse I've ever had.


----------

